# Discovery HD Audio Cuts Out?



## Woodo68 (Sep 18, 2005)

Has anyone else noticed the audio cuting out for about .5 seconds every 5 minutes or so. This is on my 942. It has been happening the last few days. I have not noticed the problem on any other channel.

Woodo


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

What show? All shows or something you have on DVR?

Thanks


----------



## Trebornmel (May 19, 2005)

Woodo68 said:


> Has anyone else noticed the audio cuting out for about .5 seconds every 5 minutes or so. This is on my 942. It has been happening the last few days. I have not noticed the problem on any other channel.
> 
> Woodo


I also have noticed the audio cutouts on my 921. I just attributed the problem to the 921 acting up again. I haven't actually timed it, but every 5 minutes seems right.


----------



## Woodo68 (Sep 18, 2005)

I get the audio cuts outs while watching live and they are also there when I rewind and play back. I noticed the problem while watching American Chopper. I also had problems with Monster Garage. I just hope I have no cut outs on the Sopranos tonight.

Woodo


----------



## DTTC (Jul 19, 2006)

The audio problems at Discovery should be resolved. Please report if you hear further problems, and include the show or date and time.

Thanks.

A Discovery insider.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks DTTC, we all appreciate the info. Please don't be a stranger around here


----------



## DTTC (Jul 19, 2006)

A second cause of audio problems has been identified and should be resolved by Tuesday 8/8/06.


----------



## Dr. Smoke (Aug 19, 2006)

Sure would like to know what the problems were.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

As I also get this audio cut out problem from time to time on my 942s I would like to know what if any thing I can do to resolve it

The problem is more like a missed word about every 3 to 5 minutes. It happens on most channels when it is happening. Other times the 942s audit operates normally. 
Sometimes I have done a "power button" reset and stopped the cut out for that particular time. 

Just looking for a better idea - Thanks


----------

